# Google's NikCollection_1.105_3010-96.exe available



## grimson (Oct 31, 2013)

Stumbled on this version when retrieving the installer from the e-mail Google sent 7 months earlier.
Don't know what's new ???


----------



## InterMurph (Oct 31, 2013)

I bought the Nik Collection when Google released it, but now I can't find my email.

I am searching Google's support site trying to download the updated software, but it just says to refer to the link in my email.

Where is this download available?

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2013)

You can download it using the try now button at the top of the page
http://www.google.com/nikcollection/


----------



## grimson (Nov 1, 2013)

InterMurph said:


> I bought the Nik Collection when Google released it, but now I can't find my email.
> 
> I am searching Google's support site trying to download the updated software, but it just says to refer to the link in my email.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I cannot post the URL I got in the e-mail from NIK/Google.
This link will directly obtain the registered / NON trial binaries and also the URL looks like it's 'unique' for my e-mail. Therefore again if I post the URL Google might track it back to me.


----------



## fotorex (Nov 1, 2013)

grimson said:


> Stumbled on this version when retrieving the installer from the e-mail Google sent 7 months earlier.
> Don't know what's new ???


I guess it is Analog Efex pro, that´s new:
http://www.google.com/nikcollection/products/analog-efex-pro/

regards,
Frank


----------



## SithTracy (Nov 1, 2013)

fotorex said:


> I guess it is Analog Efex pro, that´s new:
> http://www.google.com/nikcollection/products/analog-efex-pro/



I was working in Lightroom 5 last night and went to use Color Efex and saw that the Analog Efex was there... guessing Google is pushing it because I never downloaded. Wondered where it came from.

I still have my original email, but the links are specific to my purchase. Re-downloaded new installers for Mac and Windows. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 1, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> Not just the Analog Efex is new. They also added install support for Photoshop CC (you had to manually install the plugin for CC before).



??

i had the prior google nik versions installed with CC and installation worked just fine.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 1, 2013)

.
Surprising to me.

First, they have a push process to automatically update their software on my computer.

Second, there is enough interest to create this Analog Efex package.


----------



## SithTracy (Nov 3, 2013)

Dfine 2, for me, will not launch via LR 5.2 on x64 Windows since the update. There is a dump in the application log that I sent to Nik via email.

Not sure if anyone else has the issue or not. Mac version works fine. Stand alone 32-bit works; 64-bit stand alone does not. But neither the 64 or 32 bit versions will launch when invoked from LR.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone else having an issue where it shows up in PS6 but not in LR? I'd rather launch from LR, rather than LR -> PS -> Analog Efex...


----------

